# Sears No. 103.23881 lathe



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey all, have been wanting a lathe for awhile... picked up a pretty ancient but pretty good shape sears no. 103.23881 lathe today from Craigslist. Anyone know if there is a free manual available for it? ...found a few online that want like $10 for the manual, and I only paid $20 for the lathe. It's in pretty good shape with a little rust, parts are soaking in Evapo-rust atm...

thanks for any clues...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...1&documentId=00018793&pop=flush&searchCount=1

=========


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Here are a couple of PDFs, I don't know if they are exactly like yours.

Check Owwm.com


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll check them out... appreciate it!


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

kp91 said:


> Here are a couple of PDFs, I don't know if they are exactly like yours.
> 
> Check Owwm.com


Thanks kp91! The second pdf you posted is the exact one, great tip on Owwm.com too, they have her here: OWWM - Photo Index - Craftsman - 103.23881 (gotta say... I'm pretty happy coz mine looked alot better than that one before starting to de-rust her. Best $20 I've spent in quite a while... I'm tickled.)



> Machine Specifications
> Machine Type:	Lathe
> Machine Size:	12' x 39"
> Description/Model:	103.23881
> Date of Manufacturer:	1959/1960


*1959/1960*... maybe I shouldn't have said ancient since I'm half way to 102 too


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not sure what Morse taper it is, but Sears sells lots of accessories for good prices, online only.


----------



## jbishop (Feb 2, 2007)

Morse taper is the taper of the headstock, so as to install and remove parts to the lathe, all machine tools, drill presses, mills and lathes have this.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm finding that I'm at the beginning of another learning curve with the lathe... it's a good thing though. Found that it had a "dead center" in the tailstock, just assumed that the morse taper shaft that holds the tailstock center would have ridden on bearings... not so when I took it apart. Figured that it would run cooler/smoother if on bearings on that end so I picked up a WoodRiver 60° Ball Bearing Live Tailstock Center #1 Morse Taper, thereby doubling what I put into it so far. Also, when I had it apart, figured that it might be a good idea to replace the two bearings on the headstock... another $12... now I have a total of $52 into this project/tool, but I'm hoping it'll pay off maintainance-wise. Looking good so far... just need to come up with something to mount it on so I can start her up. The learning curve continues...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

jbishop said:


> Morse taper is the taper of the headstock, so as to install and remove parts to the lathe, all machine tools, drill presses, mills and lathes have this.


I know that. I don't know if that lathe has MT1 or MT2. The instructions don't say.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

anotherBob said:


> I'm finding that I'm at the beginning of another learning curve with the lathe... it's a good thing though. Found that it had a "dead center" in the tailstock, just assumed that the morse taper shaft that holds the tailstock center would have ridden on bearings... not so when I took it apart. Figured that it would run cooler/smoother if on bearings on that end so I picked up a WoodRiver 60° Ball Bearing Live Tailstock Center #1 Morse Taper, thereby doubling what I put into it so far. Also, when I had it apart, figured that it might be a good idea to replace the two bearings on the headstock... another $12... now I have a total of $52 into this project/tool, but I'm hoping it'll pay off maintainance-wise. Looking good so far... just need to come up with something to mount it on so I can start her up. The learning curve continues...


Congrats on your new lathe. As you have already just found out the lathe is the cheap part. You might want to check out the Woodturning and Lathe forum.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mines a #1 MT, looks just like his.


----------



## novice wood guy (Jun 30, 2010)

Bob, I icked one up last night for $25.00, guy lives in a mobile home and had bought a Jet mini Lather so he just wanted get rid of it. Bought it sight unseen.

I have a couple of questions for you. 
1.Did you get it mounted yet? Would like to see pics if you did.
2. The pulleys are set up on the head stock and the motor so that in order to have the small pulley line up with the small pulley, the motor would have to be mounted outside of the length of the lathe. I did notice in the PDF, the pulley seems to be backwards on the headstock. Wondering how yours is set up.




anotherBob said:


> Thanks kp91! The second pdf you posted is the exact one, great tip on Owwm.com too, they have her here: OWWM - Photo Index - Craftsman - 103.23881 (gotta say... I'm pretty happy coz mine looked alot better than that one before starting to de-rust her. Best $20 I've spent in quite a while... I'm tickled.)
> 
> 
> 
> *1959/1960*... maybe I shouldn't have said ancient since I'm half way to 102 too


----------



## novice wood guy (Jun 30, 2010)

Doug, Thanks for the PDF's, been all over the web looking for info, as I just picked up one last night. Sould have know to start here.

anxious to go make some lathe dust and shavings!


----------



## Barnesbyron75 (Aug 15, 2010)

It is a mortise taper #1. woodcraft has live centers...$15? I have the manual....if I can get the scanner to work I'll get it to you.


----------



## Carpenter'sDaughter (Jul 2, 2012)

*Original Instructions Craftsman Lathe 103.23881*



anotherBob said:


> Hey all, have been wanting a lathe for awhile... picked up a pretty ancient but pretty good shape sears no. 103.23881 lathe today from Craigslist. Anyone know if there is a free manual available for it? ...found a few online that want like $10 for the manual, and I only paid $20 for the lathe. It's in pretty good shape with a little rust, parts are soaking in Evapo-rust atm...
> 
> thanks for any clues...


Hey Another Bob! I am a Newbie and realize you've had the lathe for awhile but wanted to let you know I have original operating instructions and parts list for the Craftsman Lathe 103.23881 along with the Craftsman 1/2 HP Split-Phase Type Motor. I also have "The Wood Lathe" - An illustrated Manual of operation for the ...Home Craftsman Shop Owner" - revised copy 1954. I would be glad to get a copy to you if it would help. Just let me know.

If wishes were horses, beggars would ride. Have a great day!:happy:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Carpenter'sDaughter said:


> Hey Another Bob! I am a Newbie and realize you've had the lathe for awhile but wanted to let you know I have original operating instructions and parts list for the Craftsman Lathe 103.23881 along with the Craftsman 1/2 HP Split-Phase Type Motor. I also have "The Wood Lathe" - An illustrated Manual of operation for the ...Home Craftsman Shop Owner" - revised copy 1954. I would be glad to get a copy to you if it would help. Just let me know.
> 
> If wishes were horses, beggars would ride. Have a great day!:happy:


Welcome to the forum, Charlotte.

It would be great if you could scan the manuals to a .pdf file and upload into our manuals section?


----------

